
ARM microarchitect: Steve Furber - agumonkey
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VYxIaw1kBU
======
agumonkey
Please try to forgive the interviewer filming style. There are some real gems
in this video.

Furber shows his first computer design, he made bottom up, by bottom I mean he
even sourced aluminium parts to make the case.

The breadboard like backplane modules he bought are super nice too.

Enjoy.

